# AOC runt?



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

What color would you guys call this? Just an AOC / something? He has mostly black with a blue tail...


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Probably T-pattern + Grizzle + bronze.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

alright cool. thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

As far as showing goes, I don't know much about the color categories...but I do believe he would go under AOC. But Dimerro is right on what makes it up genetically.


----------

